# Solved: Disk Error installing Windows XP with Boot Camp



## JTERRY (Sep 17, 2000)

I'm trying to install Windows XP SP2 and using the Boot Camp Assistant. I partitioned the HDD-- NTFS. It seems to go through the installation process fine (I don't use the Quick Format option...I l). When it attempts to reboot, I get a black screen, and a message saying "Disk Error. Press Any key to restart." Pressing any key does nothing. So I can not finish the install


----------



## JTERRY (Sep 17, 2000)

Just had to format instead of converting partition


----------

